# 2014 Supersix Evo vs 2013 Supersix



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

So I can purchase the 2014 Supersix Evo Ultegra for around $3,200:
SuperSix EVO 3 Ultegra - ROAD - BIKES - 2014

Or I can purchase the 2013 Supersix Evo Ultegra for around $2,500:
SUPERSIX 3 ULTEGRA - SUPERSIX - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013

As far as I can tell the only real difference is the 2014 is the Evo frame (albeit a lower quality Evo frame than the 2013 Evo) while the 2013 Supersix is the non-evo frame.

So I guess the question is, is the $700 + tax really worth the new Evo Frame?

If it helps I will be using the bike for some racing, I am a fairly big rider at 6'4 and 205lbs and want to avoid flex in the BB. I also like a harsher ride - meaning I like to feel the road more. So is one frame better than the other knowing that criteria?

Cheers


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The EVO basically feels like a lighter, snappier, smoother Supersix. Otherwise the riding characteristics are pretty much the same, if you ask me. The Supersix is a great bike but If I were in your shoes, I'd probably go for the EVO - only if it's not that "puke blue" ...I threw up a little in my mouth just thinking about it.

Since you like a harsher ride and you're planning to race, take a look at the CAAD10. It's an ALU frame and cheaper to replace when you crash.


----------



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the input,

I am actually on a 2009 CAAD 9-1 right now, love the bike, but it is getting a little old and I want to go to a smaller size (I am on a 63 CAAD9 and looking at getting a 60 Supersix).

My racing is road racing (not crit based) and I am transitioning to Duathlons/Triathlons (so TT) - so I am thinking the SS for all around use (training and racing) and maybe pick up a TT bike if I really get into Duathlons/Triathlons.


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

why don't you go for a 2013 evo di2 ultegra for the same price as the 14 evo ultegra? 

my local shop is selling them for 3,199


----------



## dh01 (Jul 20, 2013)

where are you located at? Wish my local shop was selling the 2013 evo di2 for $3200.


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

dh01 said:


> where are you located at? Wish my local shop was selling the 2013 evo di2 for $3200.


san francisco area, they'll ship the bike ~$200 and you don't have to pay sales tax. but you do have to purchase or have somebody purchase for you in store:

goride - Close Outs

bought my bike from them and have referred 3 friends who also purchased bikes from them


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

dh01 said:


> where are you located at? Wish my local shop was selling the 2013 evo di2 for $3200.


It is Cannondale's sale. Not the shop's. Mine is doing it as well. Your shop might be too darn cheap and not want to pass the savings along to the customer. Ask them to order one for you directly from Cannondale for that price.


----------



## dh01 (Jul 20, 2013)

thanks systemr and tranzformer for the info. hopefully my shop can order one in my size.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Goride is not my favorite shop.


----------



## crossdresser (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't have experience of riding an EVO but my SS blows me away every time I ride it. Its properly stiff in the BB and comfortable enough for a race oriented bike.


----------



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

To add another wrinkle into the question - I can also get ahold of a 2013 Supersix Evo Red for $3,600:
SUPERSIX EVO RED - 2013

So the options would be:
(1) 2013 Supersix Ultegra - $2,700
(2) 2013 Supersix Evo Red - $3,600
(3) 2014 Supersix Evo Ultegra - $3,200

I think I want to get the EVO frame so that rules out option 1, but am torn between the $400 difference for 2013 SRAM Red 10 Speed + slightly better wheels vs the 2014 11 Speed Ultegra.

I think the 2013 SS Evo SRAM Red bike is the best looking out of all 3 of them - if that matters


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

when you are spending 3K whats another $400. that's worth better wheels anyway. 

My $.02.


----------



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

So I got better pricing on the 2013 EVO SRAM Red - so it is now $200 cheaper than the 2014 EVO Ultegra - so I think it is a no brainer now. My only hold up would be that it is 10 speed versus the new 11 speed standard - would this stop anyone else from ordering a 2013 at such a great deal?

Cheers


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

It didn't stop me, I got the 2013 SS Evo Red for $3000. My local bike shop (San Bernardino) price matched a San Diego store. The first one I went to didn't, but I went to their higher volume store and they did. Amazing bike so far!


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm biased, I have 3 bikes all running 10 sp, the 11 would only confuse things as a swap wheel sets around.


----------



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Well i couldn't resist - the price was amazing, I love the look of the bike, and the regular supersix I rode was awesome, so I am sure the EVO is even better. All that being said I pulled the trigger and order the 2013 Supersix EVO Red.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome! Here is mine on its maiden voyage of more then 10 miles (recovering from an accident).


----------



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Sweet looking bike - what size is that frame?


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

56, no major adjustments or swaping of parts besides some Easton flat top bars.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

Great choice! I ride the 2013 Cannondale SuperSix Evo Red myself. Got it on sale in July, and got an additional discount because my wife bought the women's 2013 CAAD 10 Black Di2 at the same time. 

Great bike and I love the SRAM Red. My old bike had 105 and there is simply no comparison between it and the Red. The bike is light, quick and has a very smooth ride. I'm sure you'll be very happy with it. :thumbsup:

Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Just had my fit and picked up the bike - it looks amazing and fit like a glove  Except - the seat post is MUCH to short (who sends a 250mm seat post with a size 60 frame?). Is there anything special about the Cannondale post or can I pick up any 27.2 mm post? Will Cannondale send me a longer one by any chance for free?

If not any recommendations for a seat post?


----------

